# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  (معلقة المريخ الاولي) بقلم الطيب تمبول

## الطيب تمبول

*(معلقة المريخ الاولي)

بأسم الله ابداء في معلقتي
تبارك الله ربي ورب العالمينا
واني عاشق للمريخ حبا
آمنت بالله ربا وبالاسلام دينا
مدمنا في الحب عشقا 
للمريخ وحبه الدفاق فينا
احببناه رمزا للصفاء والنقاء 
جالب الافراح منبع السكينة
فنحن امة المريخ نعشق
من يسعد الامة الحزينه
ومن اتي بنصر اكيدا
دمر امنيات الصفره الحالمينا
قارع الابطال بعزم الرجال
وزين مفخرة الصفوة العاشقينا
عادوا من ارض العرب والعجم
مرفوعو الرؤوس للكؤوس جالبينا
ومفخرة النجوم لنا فخرا
بها جلجلنا الخصوم الخائبينا
وزلزال الملاعب فينا قدوه
قادوا الملاعب بالهتافات الرزينه
وزعيمنا بالنشأة ابا للكل
وابنه الهلال كان من العاصينا
فنال الضرب ثماني توالي
وكان النصر والفتح المبينا
وقف شعب السودان منتظرا
اول فريقا اتي بكأس سمينا
قاهر الزمالك والساحلي نجم
نجمنا اذاقهم آلآم السنينا
والاهلي والترجي قد هزمنا
وكل الفرق منا مهلهلينا
وبندل مانديلا كان ند 
وذاب الند ثلجا للزعيما
وكل الافارقة قد هزمنا
وخاب من بقي من الهارمينا
وكل فى المواجه قد قهرنا 
واضحو في عداد السالفينا
فمن مثل الزعيم يعشق
ويا لجمال نجم العاشقينا
ومن غير الزعيم يفيض حبا
ومن قد كان للسماء زينة
فدم لنا يا نجم السعد فخرا 
ودم في السعد رمزا يارزينا
فكيف السير دونك يا زعيمي 
وكيف لنا بغيرك سائرينا
ولولا عشقي لربي وديني
ماعشقت غيرك يانجم الساعدينا
حملت الكأس دون الغير حملا 
سيكافا بالشمال ومانديلا يمينا
فيا لجمال النجم يسمو
ونحن بأذن ربي عاشقينا
شكوت ياربي اليك نفسي
فلم تعشق بقدر عشق العاشقينا
فهب لي من لدنك عشقا
لا قيس ولا عنتره له من الذائقينا
ويا عاشقي النجم لامع
وكل بني الزعيم الملهمينا
جميعنا شعب الزعيم ننشد
فأنتم في الرياضة مبدعينا
وحلم النصر معقود عليكم 
وانتم للمصائب ثابتينا
ومن بعد الاله الفرد انتم 
ونحن لكم فكونو مسعدينا
فدم لنا يا نجم السعد ذخرا 
ودم للمجد فخرا ما حيينا
ونعشق اذ عشقنا النجم ذهوا
ونترك غيرنا شحذا مهينا



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسلام عليك يالطيب تمبول
مريخابي صميم وأصيل
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف

*ياشباب ماهي التوقعات لمبارات اليوم
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ياسلام عليك يالطيب تمبول
مريخابي صميم وأصيل



​تسلم يا صفوه
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف
					

ياشباب ماهي التوقعات لمبارات اليوم



التوقعات ختارج البوست
*

----------


## سامرين

*ابداع ياالطيب وواصل وانثر ابداعك.
*

----------


## Deimos

*الطيب تمبول يا رائع .. والله من أجمل ما قرأت ...

مشكور أخي العزيز ...

كورنر :
في أجمل من كده !!!

من مثل الزعيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم يعشــق
ويا لجمال نجــم العاشقيــــــــــــــنا
ومن غير الزعيـــــــــم يفيض حبـاً
ومن قد كان للســــــــــــماء زيـــــنة
فدم لنا يا نجـــم الســعد فخــراً 
ودم في الســــعـد رمـــــــزاً يارزيـــنا
فكيف السير دونك يا زعيمي 
وكيــــــف لنا بغيــــــــرك سائريــــــــــــــنا
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*مشكووووووووووووووووور يا قلب
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*مبروك الحبيب الطيب 

احيك من داخل اعماق النجوم 
*

----------


## سانتو

*ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااع
ياود تمبول والله ابداع
تجسيد كامل للحقايق
توثيق للاحداث والالقاب
والعشق 
دم وواصل فى طرقك
لله درك

*

----------


## جعفر بابكر

*اسلموا مريخاب تمبول
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*تسلم  يداك  الحبيب الطيب  تمبول   علي  الروايع
                        	*

----------

